#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Ισόγεια αποθήκη σε κατοικία

## PERIKLIS1

Καλησπέρα,
έχω ισόγεια αποθήκη 30 τ.μ. που μέτρησε στον συντελεστή δόμησης και σύμφωνα με την άδεια έχει ύψος 2,23 μ. Αυτή κατασκευάστηκε με ύψος 2.05 (θεμελιώθηκε 18 εκ. ψηλότερα - αλλά διατηρήθηκε το τελικό προβλεπόμενο ύψος) και μετατράπηκε σε κατοικία. Πως θα αντιμετωπίσω την παράβαση αυτή; 
Σκέφτομαι με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό μιας και έχω αποκλείσει την υπέρβαση δόμησης μιας και είχε μετρήσει στον Σ.Δ. όταν εκδόθηκε η οικ. άδεια. 
Την διαφορά στο ύψος να την χρεώσω παράβαση κτηριοδομικού κανονισμού κατηγορίας 3 ή αναλυτικό προύπολογισμό και αυτήν;

----------


## Xάρης

Υποθέτω ότι τα ύψη που αναφέρεις είναι καθαρά διότι διαφορετικά πώς βγήκε η άδεια.

Κατ' αρχάς, αν και αυθαιρεσία, δύναται να δοθεί βεβαίωση μεταβίβασης αφού δεν έχουμε *υπέρβαση* δόμησης-κάλυψης-ύψους ή αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης.

Αν ο ιδιοκτήτης επιθυμεί να δηλωθεί η αυθαιρεσία τότε είτε ως κατηγορίας 3 δηλωθεί είτε ως λοιπή παράβαση, το πρόστιμο και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο.
Προσωπικά θα τη δήλωνα ως λοιπή παράβαση.

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Χάρη, αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης υπάρχει γιατί από αποθήκη μετατράπηκε σε κατοικία. Οπότε θα πρέπει να μπει στον Ν.4495/17. Όταν λες μικρή κατηγορία τι εννοείς? Κατηγορία 3 και την παράγραφο για τον κτηριοδομικό?

----------


## asak

Αλλαγή χρήσης αποθήκη σε κατοικία --> αναλυτικός σύμφωνα με την παρ 5. άρθρο 100.
Επίσης η διαφορά στο ύψος εφόσον σντιτίθεται στον Κτιριοδομικό --> παράβαση που προβλέπεται στην Κατηγορία 3 (και βέβαια εφόσον η άδεια έχει εκδοθεί μετά τη θέσπιση του Κτ.Κανονισμού).

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Ομώς, asak, δεν έχω μετατροπή κύριας χρήσης σε κύρια χρήση για να εφαρμόσω την παρ. 5 του άρθρου 100. Έχω μετατροπή βοηθητικής χρήσης που μέτρησε στον Σ.Δ.(ύψος <2,40) σε κύρια χρήση. Για αυτόν τον λόγο προβληματίζομαι το πως θα κινηθώ.

----------


## asak

Πως προκύπτει η βοηθητική χρήση της ισόγειας αποθήκης; Από την οικοδομική άδεια;

----------


## PERIKLIS1

Στην Ο.Α. αναφέρεται καθαρό ύψος 2,23 μ. και μικτό 2,40 μ. Για αυτό λέω ότι είναι βοηθητικός χώρος (καθαρό ύψος μικρότερο από 2,40 μ.).

----------


## Xάρης

> Όταν λες μικρή κατηγορία τι εννοείς?


Κατηγορία 3, το διόρθωσα.




> Χάρη, αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης υπάρχει γιατί από αποθήκη μετατράπηκε σε κατοικία.


Δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά την ανάρτηση και μου διέφυγε το ότι υπάρχει και αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από βοηθητική σε κύρια. Νόμισα ότι ήταν μόνο το ύψος που έγινε μικρότερο και από τον επιτρεπόμενο από τον κτιριοδομικό.

Βάσει των παραπάνω και επειδή η §5 του άρθρου 100 του Ν.4495/17 δεν αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση αλλαγής χρήσης από βοηθητική σε κύρια, έστω και αν ο χώρος είχε προσμετρηθεί στη δόμηση, οδηγούμαστε στο αρχικό συμπέρασμα να δηλωθεί το εμβαδόν χωρίς ΥΔ.
Όμως, η περίπτωση αυτή δεν καλύπτεται σύμφωνα από τα αναγραφόμενα στις διευκρινήσεις των συντελεστών τετραγωνιδίων του φύλλου καταγραφής.
Έτσι, καταλήγουμε στο ότι θα πρέπει η αυθαιρεσία να δηλωθεί ως λοιπή παράβαση ή κατηγορίας 3.

----------


## asak

Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Χάρη....έχει επίσης σημασία να αναφερθεί και ο χρόνος έκδοσης της αδείας, γιατί αν προίσταται του Κτιριοδομικού δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για βοηθητική χρήση και έτσι "πατάμε" στην παρ.5 άρθ.100 του Νόμου.
Αν πάλι εκδόθηκε μετά τον Κτιριοδομικό τότε το ύψος της αδείας μπορεί να χαρακτηρίσει τη χρήση ως βοηθητική. Αν λοιπόν είναι έτσι τότε και οι λοιπές μελέτες ακόμα και τα φορολογικά της αδείας θα έπρεπε να είχαν υπολογισθεί με αυτή τη βοηθητική χρήση το οποίο προτείνω να ελεγχθούν.
Τέλος αυθαίρετα λέμε και εμείς ότι δηλώνεται ως λοιπή παράβαση γιατί αφενός δεν προβλέπεται τέτοια περίπτωση στο Νόμο και αφετέρου βολεύει οικονομικά.
Η επιλογή πάντα δική σου.

----------


## Xάρης

Πριν τη δημοσίευση σε ΦΕΚ του ισχύοντος μέχρι και σήμερα Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού (Υπουργική Απόφαση 3046/304 – ΦΕΚ.59/Δ΄/03.02.1989) οι διατάξεις του κτιριοδομικού ήταν ενσωματωμένες στο σώμα του ΓΟΚ.
Αυτό ίσχυε στον ΓΟΚ 1955 και στον ΓΟΚ 1973. 
Με την έλευση του ΓΟΚ του 1985 οι σχετικές διατάξεις του ΓΟΚ 1973 δεν καταργήθηκαν παρά μόνο με την έλευση του Κτιριοδομικού του 1989.

Διάκριση χώρων σε κύριους και βοηθητικούς υπήρχε και στον ΓΟΚ 1973 και στον ΓΟΚ 1955, όπως υπήρχε και διαφορετικό ελάχιστο ελεύθερο ύψος των χώρων βοηθητικής χρήσης.

----------


## asak

Κατατοπιστικότατη η απάντησή σου Χάρη.

Εδώ που τα λέμε μπορεί να υπήρχαν αυτές οι διακρίσεις  για χώρους αποθηκευτικούς που βρίσκονται σε υπόγειους χώρους κτιρίων ή χώρους με χρήση WC ή μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού κλπ ανεξαρτήτως ορόφου. Αναλόγως την περίπτωση προσμετρούσαν ή όχι και στο Σ.Δ.
Αυτό που δεν ήταν σαφές στη νομοθεσία ήταν η αποθήκη ή αποθηκευτικός χώρος ή βοηθητικός χώρος-αποθήκη, ο οποίος αποτελούσε οικιακή αποθήκη  και βρίσκονταν σε ισόγειο χώρο και καταλάμβανε κάλυψη επί του οικοπέδου. Ο χώρος αυτός θα μπορούσε να είναι σε επαφή, με ή χωρίς άμεση επικοινωνία με την κατοικία ή ακόμα και ανεξάρτητος.
Επίσης δεν ήταν σαφές πόση επιφάνεια επιτρεπόταν να καταλάβει. Το ακραίο παράδειγμα που αναφέρω είναι με την ερώτηση : μπορούσα να κατασκευάσω σε οικόπεδο ισόγεια κατοικία 30μ² και ισόγειο βοηθητικό χώρο αποθήκης 100μ²;

Όλα αυτά βέβαια τα αναφέρουμε προκειμένου να δούμε που εντάσσεται η συγκεκριμένη αυθαιρεσία. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ο νομοθέτης δεν προέβλεψε τις περιπτώσεις μη ορθά εκδιδομένων αδειών που έρχονται σε σύγκρουση με τα οριζόμενα στο Νόμο και φυσικά σπαζοκεφαλιάζουν εμάς τους μηχανικούς.

----------


## miha

Επανέρχομαι με το ίδιο ουσιαστικά ερώτημα καθώς αδυνατώ να καταλήξω σε οριστικά συμπεράσματα όσον αφορά την αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από αποθήκη σε κατοικία.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα τακτοποιώ αυθαιρεσίες σε οικόπεδο εντός οικισμού που έχει εκδοθεί Ο.Α για μια ισόγεια αποθήκη (γενική χρήση) χωρίς να υπάρχει κατοικία.Εκτός από τις λοιπές αυθαιρεσίες θέλω να δηλώσω και την αυθαίρετη αλλαγή χρήσης από αποθήκη σε κατοικία.
Από τα παραπάνω συμπεραίνω πως θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί με αναλυτικό.Στο νόμο όπως ισχύει σήμερα αναφέρεται πως με αναλυτικό πάει η αλλαγή  από κύρια σε κύρια χρήση ή εναλλακτικά από βοηθητική σε βοηθητική.Πως μπορεί να τεκμηριωθεί η κύρια χρήση για την ισόγεια αποθήκη ?

p.s Στην τομή της άδειας έχω ύψος αποθήκης 3μ.

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον η αποθήκη μέτρησε στη δόμηση, θα θεωρήσεις τη χρήση της ως κύρια.
Οπότε θα έχεις αλλαγή χρήσης από κύρια σε κύρια.

----------


## asak

Για τον υπολογισμό προστίμου ισόγειας αποθήκης σε κατοικία πάμε με αναλυτικό.
Τι γίνεται με την* Κατηγορία*;
*1*. Αν η αποθήκη βρίσκεται εντός σχεδίου περιοχή; σε οικόπεδο
    i) άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο ii) μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο
*2*. Αν η αποθήκη βρίσκεται  εκτός σχεδίου; σε γήπεδο
    ii) άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο ii) μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο

----------


## Xάρης

1) & 2) Έχει σημασία;

Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο δεν έχει σημασία ούτε αν υπάρχει ή όχι οικοδομική άδεια.
Την προϋπόθεση αυτή τη θέτει η Εγκύκλιος 2/2019, ξεφεύγοντας από την ερμηνεία του νόμου στην οποία πρέπει να περιορίζεται.

Αλλά και το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ, θέτει περιορισμούς που δεν θα έπρεπε.

----------

asak

----------

